# Bringing an elderly relative to Dubai



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hello,

There is a good chance that I will be moving over to Dubai in the next few months as an inter-company transfer.

My company will sponsor myself and my immediate family for a visa etc.

My question is. If i want to bring an elderly relative (mother or father) with me who is an EU national what should one do to get them a visa and how difficult/easy is it.

The alternative to a visa would be a monthly visa run to Oman and back which I'd rather avoid.

Secondly, if that person is not in perfect health and has existing conditions (diabetes & heart condition) how should that be best handled? Should i look for private health insurance or is there anything that the state can provide?

Many thanks in advance for any help on this topic.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I think you can sponsor a parent under the right circumstances.

Try googling and see what it brings up.

And yes, get private health care. BUPA is good. But not cheap.


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

You can sponsor your parents but have to be on a minimum salary level and provide a deposit - I think its 3000DHS. You also have to provide your labour contract, tenancy agreement, ejari certificate, passport & visa and Emirates ID copies. Process is similar to your visa where they will have a medical done and have to apply for an Emirates ID card. 

Your company PRO maybe able to help so I would strongly recommend talking to them.

Re health insurance - I don't know anyone who relies on state care...does it even exist?!? Private healthcare is the way to go but I guess with pre-existing conditions it will be at a steep premium.


----------



## buds3000 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you 5herry & Tally Ho that is really helpful.

On the mention of the medical exam for visa purposes... Does it mean that unless they are healthy then they cannot get a visa? Does this apply to things I mentioned like Diabetes or Heart conditions?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

buds3000 said:


> Thank you 5herry & Tally Ho that is really helpful.
> 
> On the mention of the medical exam for visa purposes... Does it mean that unless they are healthy then they cannot get a visa? Does this apply to things I mentioned like Diabetes or Heart conditions?


The medical examination for visas is normally a blood test and sometimes a chest x-ray. As has been said, there is no state medical cover here. You can pay to get a government health card but I don't think the care would be to the standard you would need for your relative plus you still have to pay for medicines and consultations, but not as much as you would privately. You will need to do your homework for the cover here because the companies that will provide cover here are few and far between. BUPA, if my memory serves me correctly, is one of the few. It would be worth your while to contact them as I think you will find the premium hugely expensive and this could be something you want to consider when looking at the whole picture for coming here. Bear in mind also, that it is likely the policy cost will increase every year with age and claims. Sorry, I feel like I am being negative but if you don't have satisfactory cover, just one hospitalization could set you back tens of thousands. To give you an example, I had some essential tests done today, which I have to pay and claim for. A consultation and the tests came to AED 2000 and my specialist gives me mate's rates because I have been going to her for years. Good luck!


----------



## JF777 (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi buds, refer to the "dnrd" web (sorry, as I'm unable to post the direct link as I'm still a newbie)

It wont be hard to sponsor parents on residence or long term visit visa as long as you meet the requirement criteria.

Good luck!


----------

